
The End of Ownership (2017) - mpiedrav
https://www.theendofownership.com
======
rendx
Their ebook is not available for purchase. They make it sound like that's the
tradeoff, which is sad even more than ironic since of course there are
alternatives.

I just checked, and this book (from 2016) is not available from a German
online shop that carries a lot of DRM-free epubs, for example (buch7.de).

So, yet again, the only way to acquire an actual electronic copy that is not
borrowed is via "piracy".

------
mpiedrav
Book review by the EFF: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/book-review-
end-owners...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/book-review-end-
ownership)

